# My Pug/Boston Mix swallowed the tip of a Pacifier



## Scamp (May 24, 2007)

I would like to know if it is likely that the silicon part of a pacifier with eventually come out in my pup's stool?

Last night, my pup, Bugsy, swallowed the nipple part of a pacifier. He has used the restroom since then and I have not seen it. I contacted the Vet and they told me to watch for symptoms, but I can't help but to freak out. Has anyone had blockage experience and if so, what are the main symptoms. The signs I was given are pretty general.

Thank You


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

My gut feeling (no pun intended) is that your pup will pass it fine. But I'm surprised your vet didn't at least check to see if it could be removed before it entered the intestine. Though I'm not sure how they could do that. That's why I'm not a vet, and why vet advice is not very good on an interenet forum. 

Good luck!


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm no vet, but I'd think something like that will likely pass...if it hasn't in the next day or so I'd make sure the vet knows about it and bring the dog in. Dogs can eat the weirdest things can't they!


----------



## Scamp (May 24, 2007)

Yes they sure can. He has a habit of grabbing stuff and running with it. He will go to a place that I can not reach him and start chewing it like mad. He is fed all of the time, so I know he is not hungry 

I will definatly check to see if he was able to pass it today.

Thank You All


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Did the vet tell you what to look for? Like lethargy, pacing, panting, shaking?


----------



## Betty (Apr 15, 2007)

I've learned my pom, Carolina, likes to not just chew on her toys, but eat them. I found that out when she appeared to have difficulty pooping - she would squat and nothing would come out, move to another spot, squat again, same results. 

When she finally pooped, I saw in her stool bits of purple and green Barney the dinosaur, along with what looked like polyfill. And there were traces of blood in her stool. 

I called the vet, and she said that the blood was likely a result of her straining to have a bowel movement, but added that I should keep a close eye on her and bring her in if she grew lethargic or started panting/shaking/vomiting.

If he's not acting normally, be on the safe side and bring him to your veet.


----------



## Scamp (May 24, 2007)

Thank you for that information. Yeah, he is acting like a normal puppy should. He is very hyper, running around, and playing like always.

I will keep an eye on him and see how he does. So far, he is eating, drinking, and using the restroom. I am feeling better knowing that he is still doing this stuff. If he wasn't, believe me, I will be at the Vet in a heartbeat


----------

